# David gandy followed salludon on insta wtf



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## House Lannister (Sep 16, 2022)

The end is near


----------



## luljankybo (Sep 16, 2022)

Ultimate irony of this forum is that the best looking person on here has the most looked down upon phenotype


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 16, 2022)

@ForeverRecession @Biiyo03 @StrangerDanger @Preston @germanlooks @Gargantuan @8PSLcel @AscendingHero @inferiorpispot234 @Niko69 @PapiMew @TRUE_CEL


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 16, 2022)

It's legit wow


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 16, 2022)

Bro bouta make it out of Pakistan. The power of mewing.


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Sep 16, 2022)

imagine if he browses the forum and found out who @Zer0/∞ was


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 16, 2022)

White Gandy following Brown Gandy. What's shocking?


----------



## justbentbro (Sep 16, 2022)

what surgeries salludon get?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 16, 2022)

justbentbro said:


> what surgeries salludon get?


None, Pakistan doesn't have surgeons.


----------



## Bipedal Dog (Sep 16, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> Ultimate irony of this forum is that the best looking person on here has the most looked down upon phenotype


Amnesia is better looking tbh


----------



## justbentbro (Sep 16, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> None, Pakistan doesn't have surgeons.


what about fillers? he surely got them or no?


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 16, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Bro bouta make it out of Pakistan. The power of mewing.


Nigga mewed his way to gandy's acknowledgement.


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 16, 2022)

justbentbro said:


> what about fillers? he surely got them or no?


I don't know, I doubt it.


----------



## the BULL (Sep 16, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> Nigga mewed his way to gandy's acknowledgement.


What a fucking Legend. He can Say he made It in life.


----------



## Veganist (Sep 16, 2022)

yeah david gandy is homosexual he probably is into guys like salludon (narcy paki frauders)


----------



## copemaxxedturanid (Sep 16, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Bro bouta make it out of Pakistan. The power of mewing.


i think he died in the recent pakistani floods


----------



## House Lannister (Sep 16, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> White Gandy following Brown Gandy. What's shocking?


White Salludon following Salludon


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 16, 2022)

Gandy wants to learn from the master himself about hard mewing, chin tucks, correct chewing and swallowing technique and bone smashing 

It’s no secret that he is insecure about his current physical oldcel appearance


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 16, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Gandy wants to learn from the master himself about hard mewing, chin tucks, correct chewing and swallowing technique and bone smashing
> 
> It’s no secret that he is insecure about his current physical oldcel appearance


No mewing for your collagen.


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 16, 2022)

b


----------



## GetShrekt (Sep 16, 2022)

So he’s not dead


----------



## Makeyousit (Sep 16, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> Ultimate irony of this forum is that the best looking person on here has the most looked down upon phenotype


Youre an faggot ethnic 

Keep coping


----------



## isis_Bleach (Sep 16, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> View attachment 1871872


fuck gandy that migga blocked me


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 16, 2022)

Tagging more: @greeneyes @zayn_brah @Bvnny. @Anstrum95 @Ryan @Broly @sebsyx @ArvidGustavsson @justadude @volcelfatcel @averagejoe


----------



## averagejoe (Sep 16, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> Tagging more: @greeneyes @zayn_brah @Bvnny. @Anstrum95 @Ryan @Broly @sebsyx @ArvidGustavsson @justadude @volcelfatcel @averagejoe


I’ll post something tomorrow in this thread 

No idea why MALES go heels over head when ANOTHER MALE follows you on IG


----------



## Ada Mustang (Sep 16, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> I’ll post something tomorrow in this thread
> 
> No idea why MALES go heels over head when ANOTHER MALE follows you on IG


Bro ur just jealous because gandy followed salludon the forum chad


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 16, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> I’ll post something tomorrow in this thread
> 
> No idea why MALES go heels over head when ANOTHER MALE follows you on IG


its david fucking gandy not just some random faggot following him.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## justinzayn (Sep 16, 2022)

someone who has access to sallu insta ,must check his followers list,if dandy is legit there or not


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 16, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> someone who has access to sallu insta ,must check his followers list,if dandy is legit there or not


it is, go on gandy's followings and search junaid. its legit.


----------



## Elvisandreaa (Sep 16, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> its david fucking gandy not just some random faggot following him.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## justinzayn (Sep 16, 2022)

mind=blown
gandy know everything about psl/looksmax


----------



## justinzayn (Sep 16, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1871882


armenian/turkish gandy


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Sep 16, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Bro bouta make it out of Pakistan. The power of mewing.


And the disgusting mouthbreathers still continue to deny it. However, when the day comes, they'll be the first to fall like Constantinople once did...


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## AlexBrown84 (Sep 16, 2022)

Real recognize real


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 16, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> View attachment 1871951
> 
> 
> mind=blown
> gandy know everything about psl/looksmax


PSLers are flooding his acc for about a decade now, theres no way he doesn't know. i'm pretty sure he browses here regularly.


----------



## Vain786 (Sep 16, 2022)

ethnics are the biggest moggers, who would ve guessed!


----------



## Racky (Sep 16, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> View attachment 1871872


This is all thanks to @ayaanudon








Gandy responded! I sent him some sallu pics he responded. he doesnt know about mogging


@Salludon @Ryan




looksmax.org


----------



## justinzayn (Sep 16, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> PSLers are flooding his acc for about a decade now, theres no way he doesn't know. i'm pretty sure he browses here regularly.


his comments are mostly filled with normies n women, i think he has special team to delete pslers austim comments


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 16, 2022)

Confirmed gandy is psl lurker imagine the dopamine rush he gets every time he visits here.


----------



## HappyJanitor (Sep 16, 2022)

Back when Salludon was on the verge of roping and was about to visit Gandy, there came Mike Mew to the rescue. I order Salludon to become Mike Mew's slave.


----------



## buckchadley31 (Sep 16, 2022)

No it's just an Indian guy who runs his socials.
The curry nigga probably browses psl forums and is a salludon cock sucker


----------



## averagejoe (Sep 16, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> its david fucking gandy not just some random faggot following him.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871944


Says a lot about your level of homosexuality 

At least you had the courage to make your coming out


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 17, 2022)

when he follows you, your collagen deteriorates and your hair falls out. It’s over for you @Salludon. gandy corrupts people nowadays after his tragic descension

@StrangerDanger @germanlooks @AscendingHero @greeneyes


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 17, 2022)

b


----------



## Ryan (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## dat feel (Sep 17, 2022)

more proof that the big four (gandy opry chico nessman, plus barrett) all know about PSL

of course gandy will never overtly interact with PSL because he has a brand to manage and this place would destroy his career, it's simply indefensible

they probably msg each other and get a kick out of all the insane threads post on PSL over the years

barrett is the boldest of them all, i don't know if it's just because he's the youngest but he openly and publicly interacted with PSL

i guess gandy likes to drop tiny subtle hints to his PSL fans while maintaining plausible deniability

and they probably lurk regularly and have a lot of say and wish they could say it, but of course it'll all have to remain unsaid


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 17, 2022)

dat feel said:


> more proof that the big four (gandy opry chico nessman, plus barrett) all know about PSL
> 
> of course gandy will never overtly interact with PSL because he has a brand to manage and this place would destroy his career, it's simply indefensible
> 
> ...


Gandy has an account here already. He's @Ritalincel


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 17, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Confirmed gandy is psl lurker imagine the dopamine rush he gets every time he visits here.





justinzayn said:


> his comments are mostly filled with normies n women, i think he has special team to delete pslers austim comments





dat feel said:


> more proof that the big four (gandy opry chico nessman, plus barrett) all know about PSL
> 
> of course gandy will never overtly interact with PSL because he has a brand to manage and this place would destroy his career, it's simply indefensible
> 
> ...


Gandy knew about salludon even before this recent thread that posted here.


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Sep 17, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> Ultimate irony of this forum is that the best looking person on here has the most looked down upon phenotype


What ?
Salludon is fair skinned 
The most looked down uppon phenotype is darker indians like Zero


----------



## dat feel (Sep 17, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> Gandy knew about salludon even before this recent thread that posted here.
> 
> View attachment 1872241


if this screenshot is legit then it's further proof

he's literally dropping opry's name just so he can take a screenshot and troll him 

someone should point gandy to this thread

the problem is that when gandy responds to someone's dm they go full autistic mode. he seems very cool about it and he's obviously entertained by the whole PSL thing, but don't harass him or be weird about it


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 17, 2022)

dat feel said:


> if this screenshot is legit then it's further proof
> 
> he's literally dropping opry's name just so he can take a screenshot and troll him
> 
> ...


its legit there was a video of it too. let me see if can find it. i know about barret but how chico and nessman interacted with psl?


----------



## dat feel (Sep 17, 2022)

it's ok i believe you

barrett is the only one who's ever interacted with psl as far as i know, not the others


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 17, 2022)

isis_Bleach said:


> fuck gandy that migga blocked me


Me too


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 17, 2022)

This is an iconic moment for psl deserves a pin. @Preston


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Sep 17, 2022)

How can gandy cope? He’s a rich supermodel gigachad yet he rots on psl forums because he didn’t get a slay ti’ll 21. Gandy how can you cope with being an abused latebloomercel?


----------



## datboijj (Sep 17, 2022)

dat feel said:


> it's ok i believe you
> 
> barrett is the only one who's ever interacted with psl as far as i know, not the others


barrett has plenty of times in dms
And even knows that we call him a bloat lord
his instagram story of DELON
was a thousand percent nod to us
Barrett is browsing here 24/7


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 17, 2022)

dat feel said:


> more proof that the big four (gandy opry chico nessman, plus barrett) all know about PSL


Lol at your low IQ comments. O'Cry is no member of a big 4 nor that weird looking Nessman.


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 17, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> Lol at your low IQ comments. O'Cry is no member of a big 4 nor that weird looking Nessman.


big 4 is gandy opry hexum drago.


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 17, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> big 4 is gandy opry hexum drago.


NO. O'Cry looks alien and is shorter, Hexum looks like a horse with chimb lesbo lips, Drago's head is like an old TV with small clown pheno nose and cheekbones taking up space. Drago doesn't even have an en.Wiki page, overrated by PSL idiots.

Easily replaceable by Chico, Barrett and Ballou respectively.


----------



## dat feel (Sep 17, 2022)

the big four have been so for over a decade

many low-IQcels have tried to change that but all have failed


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 17, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> NO. O'Cry looks alien and is shorter,


He's so good looking that doesn't look human.


Hipcel said:


> Hexum looks like a horse with chimb lesbo lips,







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Hipcel said:


> Drago's head is like an old TV with small clown pheno nose and cheekbones taking up space. Drago doesn't even have an en.Wiki page, overrated by PSL idiots.


Drago mogs.


Hipcel said:


> Easily replaceable by Chico, Barrett and Ballou respectively.


Chico is giga chad but his feautres aren't as good as these guys i said above. runs of harmony and soft feature. barret has babylower third,overly wide face and very fem looking. ballou needs better maxilla and eye area to be on this level.


----------



## cvzvvc (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm holding out hope that this means Gandy read @Amnesia 's pizza place story at some point.


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 17, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> He's so good looking that doesn't look human.
> 
> View attachment 1872383
> 
> ...


1. Wrong. He looks alien.
2. Horseface, his lips look lesbian.
3. Drago is a hollow cheeked strawberry plus weird nose.
4. Chico mogs them all except Gandy and maybe Ballou. 
5. Ballou's eye area is pretty good. What's wrong with his maxilla?
6. Look again. Barret's mandible is pretty good and defined.


----------



## KingBetaTut (Sep 17, 2022)

Br


dat feel said:


> if this screenshot is legit then it's further proof
> 
> he's literally dropping opry's name just so he can take a screenshot and troll him
> 
> ...


Bro gandy himself is on the spectrum. Prob got a burner on .org


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Sep 17, 2022)

Inb4 salludon starts modelling and makes Jbs wet


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Sep 17, 2022)

Jfl post got deleted Rip 

sorry for posting cringe 😢

im autismo 

probably  

srs


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 17, 2022)

Tbh just saying @Salludon said i mog recently and im the last one that interacted with him. 
Feel the ethnic mog.
#we are all equals


----------



## dakchuh (Sep 17, 2022)

imagine the dopamine from an entire forum of incels obsessing over you, he probably gets more pleasure from this than the roasties lusting over him on his instagram


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Sep 17, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> View attachment 1871872


salludon got industry connection to become a top model now, retarded if he doesent capitalise on this


----------



## slayer69 (Sep 17, 2022)

_*SALLUDON WENT FROM "TRYNA VISIT GANDY"
TO "GANDY VISITING HIM"*__*
*_
*UTTER FUARK AT THIS MEWING MOTIVATION*


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 17, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


>


Joe Weller fell off


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 17, 2022)

Holy fucking shit


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 17, 2022)

I am in disbelief


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 17, 2022)

What the fuck


----------



## luljankybo (Sep 17, 2022)

Makeyousit said:


> Youre an faggot ethnic
> 
> Keep coping


projection


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 17, 2022)

gandy's social media managing team just got kidnapped by islamic paki terrorists and forced them to follow a random ethnic. what a surprise


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 18, 2022)

so what? he not finna do no shit with him. he just following. i got hella baddies following me and it dont be shit


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 18, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> gandy's social media managing team just got kidnapped by islamic paki terrorists and forced them to follow a random ethnic. what a surprise


bruh u dumb asl if u think he gotta team or smth. mans only got a milly that shit is light. he prolly be checking that shit on the regular and been looking at the dms for shit. u know ppl be makin deals in that shit so he gotta check u feel?


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 18, 2022)

ngl that's insane, like that is a higher form of validation than even a foid offering to ONS u.

maybe Salludon gonna get a contract now.

@inferiorpispot234 why dont u tell salludon, if he didnt drown in the floods, to move to India and be a Bollywood star?


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 18, 2022)

dat feel said:


> if this screenshot is legit then it's further proof
> 
> he's literally dropping opry's name just so he can take a screenshot and troll him
> 
> ...


wonder what would happen if I DM gandy and ask if he wants to go for a pint.

btw gandy was a virgin till he was 20, and was insecure about whether his looks were good enough to get a GF.

even Jon Hamm has said similar


----------



## dat feel (Sep 18, 2022)

why not organize an incelcon in london with gandy as special guest


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Sep 18, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1873235


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 18, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> bruh u dumb asl if u think he gotta team or smth. mans only got a milly that shit is light. he prolly be checking that shit on the regular and been looking at the dms for shit. u know ppl be makin deals in that shit so he gotta check u feel?


Speak English retard


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Sep 18, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> Speak English retard


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 18, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1873235


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 18, 2022)

the best lo


Daiquiris said:


> imagine if he browses the forum and found out who @Zer0/∞ was


oking and worst looking here are curries how poetic...


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Sep 18, 2022)

What the fuck lol


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 18, 2022)

Shitfacegoodbod=mog said:


>


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 18, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1874085


----------



## Catawampus (Sep 18, 2022)

*Hail this most Blessed day, *




*for the Lord Our Gandy *




*hath welcomed his only begotten son @Salludon into His most holy kingdom, representative of all mewers, of all those seeking the path to ascension, where he shall sit at The right hand of His most blessed Father, judging both the mewers and the nonmewers, both slayers and incels either to be cast under the most terrible scythe of the Norwood reaper, or to be welcomed into the kingdom of Gandy, forever and ever, amen. Oh Gandy, save our collagen!*


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 19, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> Ultimate irony of this forum is that the best looking person on here has the most looked down upon phenotype


No he doesnt you idiot.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Sep 19, 2022)

Because Salludoon DMed him and fanboyed him and revealed how much he looked up to his natural genetics and revealed all the efforts in mewing, posture, face muscle exercises, implants, filler and various other tweaks and shit he had to go through to even come close to his run-way model level.

I say it with humour, but I honestly believe he DMed him. One guy dmed 






As he replies to just about anyone. So when he kept getting DMs from PSL'ers on here saying this bhenchod mogged him, he took notice and then Salludoon DMs him and wow, it's the guy himself. Ok cool, he must be an internet sensation. I'll follow.

My little theory


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Sep 19, 2022)

Gandy browses here


----------



## cekonerr (Sep 19, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Because Salludoon DMed him and fanboyed him and revealed how much he looked up to his natural genetics and revealed all the efforts in mewing, posture, face muscle exercises, implants, filler and various other tweaks and shit he had to go through to even come close to his run-way model level.
> 
> I say it with humour, but I honestly believe he DMed him. One guy dmed
> 
> ...


"Mogs me? Don't understand?" 

Which british person writes like this, moreover a high class model that presumes of being a philantropist

Jfl

There is a bangladeshi behind that account


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Sep 19, 2022)

cekonerr said:


> "Mogs me? Don't understand?"
> 
> Which british person writes like this, moreover a high class model that presumes of being a philantropist
> 
> ...



I am British and they are not going to waste speaking the bloody Queen's English in an insta dm


----------



## cekonerr (Sep 19, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I am British and they are not going to waste speaking the bloody Queen's English in an insta dm


Aren't you indian?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Sep 19, 2022)

cekonerr said:


> Aren't you indian?



See lol this is what I mean about this dumb place. It's like you guys have absolutely no clue of reality and don't even live in the west lmao

You seriously think England is just filled with whites? France is just filled with whites? Spain is just filled with whites? America is just filled with whites? Canada is just filled with whites?

You all come from one ignorant little country in the virtual space that has no clue about the rest of the world, just TikTok and who's the best pretty boy running on the market. One virtual mothers' basement.

It honestly is the dumbest most infuriating thing, ever. Not because I am born and bred in the UK, but because it is on a completely different plane of consciousness and reality. You guys are incels not because you are low tier normies, no, but because you are FUCKING DUMB and UNCULTURED and so therefore unrelatable. Brain-dead nerd.


----------



## cekonerr (Sep 19, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> See lol this is what I mean about this dumb place. It's like you guys have absolutely no clue of reality and don't even live in the west lmao
> 
> You seriously think England is just filled with whites? France is just filled with whites? Spain is just filled with whites? America is just filled with whites? Canada is just filled with whites?
> 
> ...


Guess what, there are phenos that have existed for hundreds of years in some specific areas.

I'm not incel_ per se _but thinking that being born in some place gives you some kind of right to claim a certain nationality is just dumber, at least in my country some foreigners that give birth to a child don't have the right to give him the nationality of the country he/she was born in.

Your parents surely aren't even born there. Racemixing may be a thing, but there will always be a pure native person that has more reasons than you to call himself british


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Sep 19, 2022)

cekonerr said:


> Guess what, there are phenos that have existed for hundreds of years in some specific areas.
> 
> I'm not incel_ per se _but thinking that being born in some place gives you some kind of right to claim a certain nationality is just dumber, at least in my country some foreigners that give birth tona child don't have the right to give him the nationality of the country he/she was born in.
> 
> Your parents surely aren't even born there. Racemixing may be a thing, but there will always be a pure native person that has more reasons to call himself british than you



Stay in Eastern Europe and keep being dictated by the west. You ignorant tosspot. 

The reality you've experienced is dire.


----------



## cekonerr (Sep 19, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Stay in Eastern Europe and keep being dictated by the west. You ignorant tosspot.
> 
> The reality you've experienced is dire.


What kind of ignorance or reality are you talking about? jfl

I don't live in the East btw


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Sep 19, 2022)

cekonerr said:


> What kind of ignorance or reality are you talking about? jfl
> 
> I don't live in the East btw



You're a disillusioned societal reject


----------



## cekonerr (Sep 19, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You're a disillusioned societal reject


Ok boyo


----------



## Deleted member 20820 (Sep 21, 2022)

christ you faggots are unreal. If you know any of these names rope ASAP. Im deleting my account, its been fun while it lasted.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 21, 2022)

@Salludon has truly entered Gandy heaven
Hence the hiatus


----------



## odegoat (Sep 22, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> View attachment 1871872


Moggers connection


----------



## Mungus (Sep 23, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> See lol this is what I mean about this dumb place. It's like you guys have absolutely no clue of reality and don't even live in the west lmao
> 
> You seriously think England is just filled with whites? France is just filled with whites? Spain is just filled with whites? America is just filled with whites? Canada is just filled with whites?
> 
> ...


You will never be British. You’re just a curry immigrant.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Sep 24, 2022)

now Kate Li, Barrett and him proved ties with PSL, anyone else?


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 24, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> now Kate Li, Barrett and him proved ties with PSL, anyone else?


what kate li did?


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Sep 25, 2022)

Salludon died on the Surgery Table


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Sep 25, 2022)

cekonerr said:


> Guess what, there are phenos that have existed for hundreds of years in some specific areas.
> 
> I'm not incel_ per se _but thinking that being born in some place gives you some kind of right to claim a certain nationality is just dumber, at least in my country some foreigners that give birth to a child don't have the right to give him the nationality of the country he/she was born in.
> 
> Your parents surely aren't even born there. Racemixing may be a thing, but there will always be a pure native person that has more reasons than you to call himself british


Is that not bit unfair? Especially if you have spend whole life in country that you grew up?. Even if you are not genetically british I THINk you have to right to say you are british.


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 25, 2022)

Who is salludon?


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 25, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> Who is salludon?


Joined Jul 11, 2022

inb4 Joined Feb 18, 2022


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Sep 25, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> Who is salludon?


But this is him if you actually dont know, he's a forum chad.


----------



## cekonerr (Sep 25, 2022)

bladexeno said:


> Is that not bit unfair? Especially if you have spend whole life in country that you grew up?. Even if you are not genetically british I THINk you have to right to say you are british.


Nature isn't fair. Don't expect fairness from something that comes from nature


----------



## realklay11 (Sep 25, 2022)

@Ada Mustang ovo pigzi da je vidio bilo bi ovER, ovo bi bila kap koja bi prelila casu


----------



## VenomGT3 (Sep 25, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> now Kate Li, Barrett and him proved ties with PSL, anyone else?


Woah Kate Li?? Wtf did she do?


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Sep 26, 2022)

A crossover bigger than the avengers


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Sep 26, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> what kate li did?





VenomGT3 said:


> Woah Kate Li?? Wtf did she do?











Reminder that Kate Li reacted and posted about a Chadlite Rutherford post


kek




looksmax.org


----------



## cillianmurphycel (Sep 28, 2022)

Salludon hasn't accepted my follow.


----------



## Manletmachine (Sep 28, 2022)

What did Jon hamm say?


Chinacurry said:


> wonder what would happen if I DM gandy and ask if he wants to go for a pint.
> 
> btw gandy was a virgin till he was 20, and was insecure about whether his looks were good enough to get a GF.
> 
> even Jon Hamm has said similar


----------



## eyelidcel (Sep 29, 2022)

Veganist said:


> yeah david gandy is homosexual he probably is into guys like salludon (narcy paki frauders)


i met a supposed friend of his and he was gay so... maybe.


----------



## eyelidcel (Sep 29, 2022)

cillianmurphycel said:


> Salludon hasn't accepted my follow.


----------



## stevielake (Oct 1, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> big 4 is gandy opry hexum drago.


Barrett


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Oct 1, 2022)

cillianmurphycel said:


> Salludon hasn't accepted my follow.


Over for Cillian Murphy cel


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 1, 2022)

What if I don't have Instagram and David Gandy is literally following me? He's saying something about collagen, gonions and HTN... I don't understand.


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 1, 2022)

eyelidcel said:


> i met a supposed friend of his and he was gay so... maybe.


Tell me the full story blondie


----------



## datboijj (Oct 1, 2022)

eyelidcel said:


>



jesus christ the older i get the more goated spongebob becomes


----------



## eyelidcel (Oct 3, 2022)

Username Required said:


> Tell me the full story blondie


I am webcammaxxed. i've met many people who know celebs.


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 3, 2022)

@the BULL @Niko69 @Blackgymmax @forevergymcelling @AutisticGymcel


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 6, 2022)

eyelidcel said:


> I am webcammaxxed. i've met many people who know celebs.


Any specific stories?


----------



## cillianmurphycel (Oct 6, 2022)

Maybe Salludon has become a model and they med at some event?


----------



## eyelidcel (Oct 7, 2022)

Username Required said:


> Any specific stories?


lol there are some gay ass people in the industry, ill say that lol. I won't divulge who they are though.


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 7, 2022)

eyelidcel said:


> lol there are some gay ass people in the industry, ill say that lol. I won't divulge who they are though.


haha


----------



## Brazitard (Oct 8, 2022)

vaseqmoherad said:


> View attachment 1871872


Props to Salludon, his ascension was AMAZING and he is by FAR the best looking user on this forum (nothing against Amnesia but Salludon is just unique)...

He's the King of Ethnics :')

Props from the Ogre Gang!


----------

